# stormguard vs weatherwatch



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

What is the difference in stormguard and weathwerwatch? I have git a 3 12 roof and I was going to ice and watershield it. I have used weatherwatch before and I thought that is what I was getting but they sold me stormguard. Is one better that the other. I am using owens corning shingles. Will that effect my warranty using a gaf product under them??:whistling


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

For starters, Stormguard is a poly film surfaced material, WW is a granular surfaced material.

If someone was to examine the material differences other than the surface, i would suspect the Stormguard was the superior product. It is significantly more tear resistant.

The WW has some type of fiber mat that makes up the base. The Stormguard does not contain this fiber type mat and gets its strength from the poly surface and something else in the chemistry of the bituminous material that makes the material what it is.

IMO the Stormguard and most other poly surfaced waterproofing is superior to granular surfaced materials.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

For you application it really doesn't matter. The only reason I prefer Weather Watch is becasuse it has a granular surface so there is traction and less chance of the guys slipping on it.

Both have the same warranty and are considered ice and water sheild.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Never seen a warranty on I&W shield. 

I would be more concerned about using those shingles on that low of a pitch.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Certainteed Winterguard is by far a superior ice and water product compared to those you have mentioned.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

If you would like the best on the market......buy Grace Select


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> Never seen a warranty on I&W shield.
> 
> I would be more concerned about using those shingles on that low of a pitch.


I have never either but have heard stories of Grace's Water and Ice Shield and deffect/warranty claim issues.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

bambamm5144 said:


> certainteed winterguard is by far a superior ice and water product compared to those you have mentioned.


x2.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks all for your knowledge!!


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Man I love the stormguard. It is soo easy to put on and sticks to itself much better than weatherwatch. Although I have nothing against the weatherwatch, it just feels like the stormguard is thicker, tougher and sticks to itself better.


----------



## RoofmasterFlex (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree. Both are good products but I tend to lean towards Stormguard


----------



## ffighter69 (Jun 28, 2021)

bluebird5 said:


> What is the difference in stormguard and weathwerwatch? I have git a 3 12 roof and I was going to ice and watershield it. I have used weatherwatch before and I thought that is what I was getting but they sold me stormguard. Is one better that the other. I am using owens corning shingles. Will that effect my warranty using a gaf product under them??:whistling


----------



## ffighter69 (Jun 28, 2021)

*StormGuard* is designed for use with metal *and* shingle roofs *and* features a film surface closer contact with smooth-surfaced materials like sheet metal. *WeatherWatch* features a granular surface that is designed for use on asphalt shingle roofs.


----------

